# [Q] Installing Android on Nokia C6



## depankar (Apr 19, 2011)

Hello Guys, I am new to this FORUM and I sure like the posts and answers.
Well over the years I have been using one nokia  phone or the other and this time I own a C6 and I am tired of the SYMBIAN Series, No Flexibility of customizing the home screens and the sluggish menus etc, etc. Can some help or find me a way to boot Android on my phone. I know there is a way to boot Android in Windows Mobile using Emulator BUT how about Symbian?


----------



## rachit2588 (Apr 22, 2011)

Buy Android phone, that is a really simple solution to your question.
btw can you share how to emulate android on windows mobile as you have quoted in your note.


----------



## Digital Abdul (Apr 22, 2011)

I know there is news about Nokia N900 (Maemo) being run on Andriod.  You may google to find this and may look for some help there.


----------



## depankar (Apr 23, 2011)

rachit2588 said:


> Buy Android phone, that is a really simple solution to your question.
> btw can you share how to emulate android on windows mobile as you have quoted in your note.

Click to collapse



@rachit: for your emulation Q. 
I am not sure how to do it as I don't have a windows mobile phone but I am sure I have seen some posts.
here are some links.. hope u can find your way through. there is a program named haret which helps you to boot to Android. Just install Android in SD Card and then run Haret is what they say. But most of them have done it only on HTC Phones.. Good Luck!

Link 1
addictivetips.com/windows-tips/download-google-android-emulator/

Link 2
geekzone.co.nz/forums.asp?forumid=97&topicid=43423

Link 3
mobile.engadget.com/2010/01/13/android-2-0-emulated-on-htc-touch-hd-almost-fast-enough-to-use/

here is your search string, use in google
"emulate android on windows mobile"


You can download the trial emulator here (for symbia)
handango.com/catalog/ProductDetails.jsp?storeId=2218&deviceId=2122&platformId=20&productId=254284


----------



## Theonew (Apr 23, 2011)

depankar said:


> @rachit:I am not sure how to do it as I don't have a windows mobile phone but I am sure I have seen some posts. But most of them have done it only on HTC Phones

Click to collapse



Most of them have only done it on HTC phones because only two HTC phones - HD2 and Vogue have been the most stable and successful running android either on the SD card or NAND. A few other phones in the "Legacy" device family are able to run it but only on the SD and not NAND memory as stable as the two listed.


----------



## vithlani2 (Mar 4, 2014)

Theonew said:


> Most of them have only done it on HTC phones because only two HTC phones - HD2 and Vogue have been the most stable and successful running android either on the SD card or NAND. A few other phones in the "Legacy" device family are able to run it but only on the SD and not NAND memory as stable as the two listed.

Click to collapse



Hii friend... i also want to install different system on my nokia c6 but it also looks like impossible in our phone... plz reply if u had find the solution


----------

